# Name your favourite Boxing fights



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Name some of your favourite fights of all time in boxing. Ill start:

Hagler vs Hearns: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dviNeE-j3kI

Ali vs Fraizer trilogy, what can you say, these were great 

One of my favourite recent fights was Calzaghe vs Lacy, one of Calzaghe's best performances:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um54s-dk6Vs&feature=related


There are many other great fights, these are just a few of myn, so post some of your favourites


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Favourite fight of all time - Rocky Marciano vs "jersey" joe walcott - absolute war with a 13th round knock out. 

Really stopped watching in recent times though not since the tyson years have i followed boxing properly.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ali-Frazier III
Ward-Gatti Trilogy
Morales-Barrera I&III
Hearns-Hagler
Hearns-Leonard I
Marquez-Vasquez
Pacquiao-Morales II&III
Chavez-Taylor
Pacquiao-Marquez I&II

Way to many to list but thoses are some.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Hagler-Sugar Ray
Thrilla in Manila
Hearns-Hagler
Any Pacman fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Duran vs Leonard 1. Roberto Duran at his best. He just sucks Leonard in and makes him fight his fight. Leonard, to his credit, fought well, but you can't brawl with Roberto.

Duran vs Barkley. Huge upset, as the old Roberto beats Barkley, who was a monster. Roberto was all crafty here, and had the crowd's support. Awesome fight.

Mickey Ward vs Burton. I liked this way better than any Gatti vs Ward fight. 

Ken Norton vs Ali 3. Norton got screwed over, but it was still a great fight, with Ken being all surly and shit. 

Wilfred Benitez vs Sugar Ray Leonard. You want to see a technical fight? Watch this. Benitez was a really great counter puncher. Too bad he couldn't pull it off.

Hagler vs Duran. 2 of the toughest badasses to ever walk the earth punch each other in the face a lot. 

There's so much more, but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

- I love *Holmes vs. Norton*
- I love *Toney vs. Jirov*

- Anything with Marvin Hagler.
- Anything with James Toney.
- Anything with Micky Ward.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Any fight with Roy Jones Jr.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> Any fight with Roy Jones Jr.


really? cause Roy Jones jr. vs John Ruiz could have been the most boring fight i have ever seen. Of course any John Ruiz fight is the most boring fight i have ever seen.
My personal favorite was mickey ward vs arturo gotti 1


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Roy vs Hopkins was a total borefest, too. Seriously, what a boring fight. 

Roy vs Malinga wasn't boring, but it was freakin' frustrating, with the ref whiping up the ring constantly.


Pryor vs Arguello 1 and Arguello vs Boom Boom Mancini were awesome, awesome fights. Seriously, if you haven't seen Pryor vs Arguello 1, then you're missing out.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

The Pacquiao-Marquez fights.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Zeljko Mavrovic vs Christophe Bizot ( European Title Match ) he went 12 rounds against Lennox but that´s his only loss so i like any other fight of him even the one where he loses on points.. and we share the same birthday like Michael Jordan and some other´s 2


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Duran - Leonard 1: Leonard was a great fighter but Duran just turned this into a streetfight, great fight and a real war.

Eubank - Watson 2: Remembered for its tragic aftermath but this was one of the greatest contests of skill and heart I have ever seen in my life.

Duran - Hagler: Top fight and a great Duran performance despite the loss.

Hatton - Kostya Tzyu: I'm a big Hatton fan and this was his crowning moment. Tsyu was the better boxer but Ricky just tore him apart with a frantic pace.

Macklin - Moore: I don't expect anyone but a few British lads to have heard of this fight but it was for the British Title and was a real back and forth affair til Moore put Macklin down in the 10th. I'm pretty good mates with Matty Macklins brother so I suppose I had a bit of personal investment in it as well.


Reading through the fights people have listed here it really reminds you how great boxing can be. It's just been tore apart by money/greed.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> Any fight with Roy Jones Jr.


I really don't enjoy watching Roy Jones Jr. :dunno: If you like him though, that's cool..


----------

